# Your newest Laker: Mr. Metta World Peace



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Trade him...trade him now
You gotta be ****ing kidding me

*Ron Artest is petitioning to change his name to ‘Metta World Peace’*



> It's not the coolest name change in sports history, World B. Free has him beat there, and it's not exactly a novel idea when Chad Ochocinco beats you to the punch a few years before, but Ron Artest's(notes) apparent name change to -- get ready -- "Metta World Peace" is apparently a real thing. An all-too real thing.
> 
> Apparently, Lakers radio reporter John Ireland broke the news on his show earlier Thursday, and TMZ picked it up from there. Metta World Peace, with "Metta" apparently a word derived from the Buddhist religion and the Sanskrit language meaning "friendliness," "benevolence" and all manner of other heartwarming descriptions.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...tioning-to-change-his-name-to-?urn=nba-wp5466


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

if you can call yourself DaRizzle than he can call himself Metta world peace. J/K, we should really trade him what a nut.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Between this, a new reality TV show, and rap music...his mind is clearly not on basketball.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Now every time I toast to world peace, I'll also be toasting to Ron Artest.

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Awesome. Epic.

Move over World B Free and Bison Dele.

Ok maybe World B Free is still a better name.

Why should this anger anyone BTW?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You know whats great I know the second Laker fans saw the thread title they already knew it would be Ron

>>>>>


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't see why anyone is upset here, or really surprised for that matter. It's ****ing Ron Artest.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

he just wants miss americas to wish for him


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> if you can call yourself DaRizzle than he can call himself Metta world peace. J/K, we should really trade him what a nut.


Except DaRizzle isn't actually petitioning a *NAME CHANGE*, that's just a user handle.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Now every time I toast to world peace, I'll also be toasting to Ron Artest.
> 
> Son of a bitch.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron said:


> Except DaRizzle isn't actually petitioning a *NAME CHANGE*, that's just a user handle.


Really, No really :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Really, No really :laugh:


Well, with DaRizzle, you really don't know.

Anything is possible.

What the **** is a DaRizzle, anyway?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

say Queensbridge


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Its just a name get over it. What do you expect from a guy like him and especially playing and living in Hollywood.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle = a play on my middle name an ex-co-worker chick came up with. Yes....she is a snoop fan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait to hear him being introduced as a starter. :laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ceejaynj said:


> Between this, a new reality TV show, and rap music...his mind is clearly not on basketball.


Agreed...I realize its the offseason but he is going off the deep end. I don't get the feeling he will be putting in the preparation. I know he religiously works out but that isnt everything. The man isnt exactly smart and he has to learn a new playbook. IMO, I just dont think he will be focused on bball during this next season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I liked the crazy, angry, scary, might stab you at half time Ron Artest. Not this crazy, hippie, mental health activist, nice guy.

Can you really have a record label named "Tru Warrior" if your name is World Peace? Seriously Ron.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

TMZ-


> Artest filed the official change of name documents with L.A. County Superior Court yesterday -- in which the NBA star chalks up the name swap to "personal reasons."
> 
> Artest has a hearing scheduled for *August 26 to make it legal* ... but there's a catch. According to the docs, *anyone who wishes to challenge Artest's name selection can object in writing up until two days before the hearing.
> *
> But c'mon -- is anyone really gonna challenge World Peace?



I will challenge World Peace!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Agreed...I realize its the offseason but he is going off the deep end. I don't get the feeling he will be putting in the preparation. I know he religiously works out but that isnt everything. The man isnt exactly smart and he has to learn a new playbook. IMO, I just dont think he will be focused on bball during this next season.


Just maybe, since his career is on the downside, he is trying to set himself up in the entertainment industry now...so he has a gig after he retires from the NBA.


----------

